# NIAGARA FALLS and NIAGARA-ON-THE-LAKE 2016 – Nightsky’s amazing day trip



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*NIAGARA:*

*In June 2016, I made a trip to Toronto, Chicago and Niagara. I stayed for 4 days in Toronto, and made a day trip to Niagara Falls and Niagara-on-the-Lake on the Niagara Peninsula, a dream come true!*

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Niagara.html 

ABOUT Niagara Falls, ON:
Population: 83 000 (metro 309 000)
Province: Ontario 
Founded: 1856 as Clifton, changed to Niagara Falls in 1881
Tallest building: Hilton addition (177m, built 2009)
Area: 383 km²
Year visited: 2016

Niagara_Falls_072 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara Falls is situated an about 1.5 hour drive (128km) southeast of Toronto, with Lake Ontario between. Just next is the border to the USA, some km from the city of Buffalo. Niagara River flows through the city. The city was named after the world famous Niagara Falls, a set of 3 large waterfalls along Niagara River. You can look into the USA on the other side of the river; more exaclty into the small city of Niagara Falls, NY (the American twin city with about 50 000 inh.), the American Falls (largest), the Horseshoe Falls and the Bridal Veil Falls (smallest). The falls are situated both on the Canadian side and on the American side, but they can best be viewed from the Canadian side. The American Falls and Bridal Veil Falls are situated entirely on the American side and the Horseshoe Falls to 2/3 in Canada. About 90% of the Niagara River flows over the Horseshoe Falls. The falls attract millions of tourists every year. They are famous for their beauty, but they are also an important source for electrical power. Sometimes a rainbow can be seen, in front of the falls above the river. 

The Rainbow Bridge is a beautiful 440m long bridge that goes between USA and Canada, high above the river. It was built in 1941 after the collapse of the Honeymoon Bridge. On both sides there are customs buildings. The tourism, that today is very important for the economy, started in the early 19th century. In 1962, the city amalgamated with the Stamford township, doubling the population. The falls are only 51m high, but very wide. More then 168,000 m³ of water flows in a high flow every minute. Sometimes the falls are illuminated with beautiful lights at dark, often in pink, violet or rainbow colours. Boats are frequently taking tourists on cruises on Niagara River, taking them close to the Horseshoe Falls, making the boat passengers soaking wet, and there is an Aero Car above the river. The two boats are called Maid of the Mist and Hornblower. At the entrance to the boats you find the Grand View Marketplace. Goat Island is a small island on the American side of the falls.

The Niagara Parkway and tourist promenade goes parallel with Niagara River. From here you have great views over the falls, at several viewpoint terraces. Along the parkway, that goes high above the river and the falls, you find no less then 3 observation towers, and skyscraper hotels. The North part of the parkway stretches even higher. Hilton, Sheraton, Embassy Suites, Marriott, The Oakes, Fallsview Casino Resort, Tower Hotel, Crowne Plaza, Doubletree are all highrise hotels, most of them situated in the South part or at Clifton Hill. Since 2000 many skyscrapers have been built, making the skyline impressive for such a small city. They were built tall to be able to offer great views of the falls. The skyline is visible from the falls, making a nice backdrop. The observation towers, all built in the 60s, are Skylon Tower (159m to the antenna, tallest, built 1965, has panorama elevators on the exterior), Minolta Tower (99m, built 1962) and Casino Tower (108m tall, built 1964). However, Hilton's 58-storey addition from 2009 is Niagara Falls tallest building, even taller then the observation towers (177m). The Prospect Point Observation Tower from 1961 is a significant structure that hangs over the falls on the American side.

Immediately West of the falls and the parkway you find Clifton Hill, that is some kind of entertainment street, filled with indoor attractions (mostly museums and rides for kids and teenagers), fastfood chains, video arcades, large neon signs, large billboards in a Vegas kind of style. Here you find Guiness World of Records, Ripley's Believe It or Not Museum (with the iconic Empire State Bldg clone), Castle Dracula Wax Museum, The House of Frankenstein, Niagara Skywheel (a tall ferris wheel), Fun Factory, Fudge Factory, Dinosaur Adventure Golf and Movieland Wax Museum. Ripley's Believe It or Not Museum is the famous building that is resembling an Empire State Building that lies down with King Kong on top, complete with a New York cab! All these places look very tacky but it is nice to walk up this hilly road once or twice. At the foot of Clifton Hill is the Niagara Falls Veterans Memorial, dedicated to the 463 residents of Niagara Falls who lost their life in the defense of the USA. In 2002, the Cham Shan Temple was built in the North part of Niagara Falls, facing the river. It is a beautiful buddhist temple in Asian pagoda style. It is a functioning buddhist temple, and open to public. 

Between Clifton Hills and the falls are Sheraton on the Falls (a large glass high rise building hotel from 2000) Casino Niagara (a large casino with an observation tower), Oakes Garden Theatre, a small tranquil park with a theater, and the larger Queen Victoria Park, where you can escape the hustle and bustle. Hard Rock Café, Crowne Plaza Hotel, Hershey's Chocolate World, Waterpark and Planet Hollywood are also very close to Clifton Hill. So the city of Niagara Falls is not only a place where you can view the spectacular falls, it is also the closest you come to Las Vegas in Canada!

Niagara Falls is very green, or at least the part around the Niagara Parkway. Along the way you find historical places with connection to the War of 1812 (between Canada and the US). In the outskirts there is a big clock with flowers inside, called the Floral Clock. It is photographed almost as often as the falls. The floral theme is changed twice a year. The rest of the city is nothing special, it's just a normal Canadian city, even considered a bit dull by many Canadians. Along the parkway you also find the large, beautiful neoclassical Toronto Power Generating Station, a former power generating building from 1906. It used to serve Toronto with electricity, but is now empty. 

What many people don't know is that the Niagara region is the vine district of Canada! The center of the wine district is actually Niagara-on-the-Lake, a small city with only 15 400 inhabitants, right next to Lake Ontario and Niagara River. It borders Niagara Falls to the South. This is where the nation of Canada was born (watch its own section). The War of 1812 took place here. It is home to the Shaw festival (dedicated to the poet Bernard Shaw) and is considered the most beautiful city in Canada by many, due to its historical character. Most historical structures, like the iconic Cenotaph, are concentrated around Queen Street, the main street. Since Niagara-on-the-Lake is the center of the wine district, many vineyards can be found in and around the city. There are also beaches at the lakefront.

*MY EXPERIENCE:*

In June 2016, we made a guided daytrip from Toronto to Niagara Falls, a dream come true. The trip included a boat tour on the river, where we came very close to the falls and had to wear pink raincoats to keep us dry! The boat was called Hornblower. This experience was amazing, nice and exciting at the same time! A short stop to the historic city of Niagara-on-the-Lake, including a taste of the for the region so famous ice vine, and some free time in the city of Niagara Falls was included. We passed by the place where the battle of Canada with the United States took place in 1812. Just before entering Niagara Falls, we made a stop at Souvenir City, a large souvenir shopping center, a building with native Indian symbols, and Floral Clock, at a huge clock with flowers inside, in the outskirts. It was extremely hot when we visited, and we were threatened by a huge approaching thunderstorm, that never occured luckily (but we experienced it in Chicago the next day!).

An elderly man was driving us very fast through the crowded highways of Toronto, passing by Hamilton,Mississauga, Brampton and St Catharines (each city with several 100 000 inhabitants) before reaching Niagara-on-the-Lake and then Niagara Falls. In the other directions six lanes of traffic stood still for about 30km, the biggest traffic jam I have seen in my entire life (including LA)!

The vehicle was a green Ford minibus/van of an old fashioned typical American model with no seatbelts and bad suspension, making the trip not that comfortable in that high speed. The driver/guide was very skilled however, and told us everything about the surroundings, a great guy that had a special sense of humour. 

After taking the boat tour on the falls, we visited a simple hamburger restaurant with views of the falls. Then we walked along the entertainment street of Clifton Hill, up and down, before going back to the bus. The rotating fountain at the intersection Clifton Hill/Niagara Pkwy leaves by passing tourists soaking wet, seems like the city planners had a bit of fun! We had to wait for a while, because a young woman from Italy got lost and couldn't find the bus! The driver told us about an incident that happened some days earlier, when three tourists just walked along the Rainbow Bridge above the Niagara River, towards the United States. They ended up in a 3 hour long interrogation, while the rest of the group had to wait. Not very clever! If we had more time we would have went up the Skylon Tower instead of visiting the souvenir shop. But the vine tasting was nice. 

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Niagara.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*NIAGARA FALLS – THE FALLS:*

Niagara_Falls_075 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Skyline of Niagara Falls, ON, Canada

Niagara_Falls_033 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Horseshoe Falls, USA/Canada

Niagara_Falls_078 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rainbow Bridge and New York state, USA

Niagara_Falls_076 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Skylon Tower and Hilton

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Niagara_Falls.html


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I liked the falls, but not the city, which is a horrible and ugly entertainment trap...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice photos from Niagara falls :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Benonie said:


> I liked the falls, but not the city, which is a horrible and ugly entertainment trap...


I liked the falls and the towers. Clifton Hill is a tacky tourist trap though, but was worth to walk up and down just once.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*NIAGARA FALLS – THE FALLS from the boat:*

Niagara_Falls_070 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_065 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Niagara River

Niagara_Falls_062 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_057 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Skyline of Niagara Falls, ON, Canada

Niagara_Falls_054 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rainbow Bridge

Niagara_Falls_051 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Horseshoe Falls

Niagara_Falls_047 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rainbow Bridge

Niagara_Falls_045 by Nightsky, on Flickr
One of two tour boats
Niagara_Falls_044 by Nightsky, on Flickr
AMERICAN SIDE OF THE FALLS:
Niagara_Falls_043 by Nightsky, on Flickr
American Falls and Bridal Veil Falls on the American side.

Niagara_Falls_042 by Nightsky, on Flickr
American Falls and Bridal Veil Falls on the American side.

Niagara_Falls_040 by Nightsky, on Flickr
American side.

Niagara_Falls_038 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_027 by Nightsky, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Niagara_Falls_024 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_022 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Skylon Tower
Niagara_Falls_021 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Niagara_Falls.html


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes it is a tourist trap, but much more appealing than NY's version/side.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Niagara_Falls_013 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_066 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The falls from the terrace.
Niagara_Falls_011 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Niagara Parkway/Clifton Hill.
Niagara_Falls_068 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Grand View Marketplace.
Niagara_Falls_001 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Floral Clock.
Niagara_Falls_009 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Cham Shan Temple

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Niagara_City.html


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice pics, Nightsky!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many impressing pics in #6, Nightsky! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

fantastic! you're lucky you'd your dream come true. I've been aiming that for a long time and maybe this next summer.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CLIFTON HILL:*

Just next to the falls and the Niagara Parkway you find Clifton Hill, that is some kind of entertainment street, filled with indoor attractions (mostly museums and rides for kids and teenagers), fastfood chains, video arcades, large neon signs, large billboards in a Vegas kind of style. Here you find Guiness World of Records, Ripley's Believe It or Not Museum (with the iconic Empire State Bldg clone), Castle Dracula Wax Museum, The House of Frankenstein, Niagara Skywheel (a tall ferris wheel), Fun Factory, Fudge Factory, Dinosaur Adventure Golf and Movieland Wax Museum. Ripley's Believe It or Not Museum is the famous building that is resembling an Empire State Building that lies down with King Kong on top, complete with a New York cab! All these places look very tacky but it is nice to walk up this hilly road once or twice. At the foot of Clifton Hill is the Niagara Falls Veterans Memorial, dedicated to the 463 residents of Niagara Falls who lost their life in the defense of the USA.

Niagara_Falls_017 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_110 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_141 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_140 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_138 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_134 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_128 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_126 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_125 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_119 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_117 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_116 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_122 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_115 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_114 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_112 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_150 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_149 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_145 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_143 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_107 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Dracula’s castle!

Niagara_Falls_102 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Niagara_Falls_101 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_100 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_099 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sheraton

Niagara_Falls_098 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Guiness Museum

Niagara_Falls_097 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Niagara_Falls_095 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_105 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_090 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_093 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_092 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Niagara_Falls_109 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Casino Tower and Sheraton on the Falls.


VICTORIA AVENUE:
Niagara_Falls_133 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_129 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Niagara_Falls_127 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Niagara_City.html


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A very comprehensive introduction to our most famous local attraction. You show both sides of Niagara Falls, Ont.--the Awesome and the Tacky-- exactly they are. Fascinating contrast!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

:applause:

Overwhelming nature.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks!

NIAGARA PARKWAY:

Niagara_Falls_167 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Planet Hollywood

Niagara_Falls_091 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Niagara_Falls_088 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Memorial to the War of 1812
Niagara_Falls_084 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_082 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Clifton Hill/Niagara Pkwy

Niagara_Falls_087b by Nightsky, on Flickr
This rotating fountain made tourists soaking wet! Seems like someone at the city planning office had some fun…

Niagara_Falls_165 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Oakes Garden Theatre and Niagara Pkwy.

Niagara_Falls_164 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Niagara_Falls_162 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Oakes Garden Theatre and Niagara Pkwy.
Niagara_Falls_158b by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_161 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_157 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The Canadians didn’t only get help form the Brits during the War of 1812, the also got London buses! (please don’t take this comment too serious) 

OAKES GARDEN THEATRE:
Niagara_Falls_152 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_154 by Nightsky, on Flickr


 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Niagara_City.html


----------



## ToroTO (Nov 15, 2011)

Nightsky said:


> At the foot of Clifton Hill is the Niagara Falls Veterans Memorial, dedicated to the 463 residents of Niagara Falls who lost their life in the defense of the USA.


Note that the Niagara Falls Veterans Memorial is in Niagara Falls, NY, USA not at Clifton Hill, ON, Canada. The War Memorial in Niagara Falls, Ontario is dedicated to Canadians who died during the 1st and 2nd world wars and Korean war.

Nice pictures of Niagara Falls, looking forward to the ones from Niagara-on-the-lake.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

SKYLINE OF NIAGARA FALLS, ON, CANADA:

Niagara_Falls_016 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_130 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Skylon Tower and Hilton’s addition, the two tallest structures of Niagara Falls.

SKYLINE OF NIAGARA FALLS, NY, USA:

Niagara_Falls_166 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_160 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Niagara_Falls_080 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Rainbow Bridge – border between USA and Canada!

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Niagara_skyline.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

ToroTO and all others: Next will be Niagara-on-the-Lake!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*NIAGARA-ON-THE-LAKE:*

The center of the wine district in Canada is Niagara-on-the-Lake, a small city with only 15 400 inhabitants, right next to Lake Ontario and Niagara River. It borders Niagara Falls to the South. This is where the nation of Canada was born. The War of 1812 took place here, later leading to the independence of Canada. The town, then called Newark, was incorporated in 1792, is home to the Shaw festival (dedicated to the poet Bernard Shaw) and is considered the most beautiful city in Canada by many, due to its historical character. Most historical structures, like the iconic Cenotaph (a red brick clock tower memorial to the War of 1812), are situated around Queen Street, the main street. The Cenotaph is probably the town's most wellknown structure. The Shaw statue, Prince of Wales Hotel, Moffat Hotel, The Old Court House Theatre and several small churches can all be found here, as well as many cafés, candy stores, clothes stores and souvenir shops. King Street and Market Street are other major streets. Niagara-on-the-Lake is the only town in Canada that has a lord mayor (a title of UK mayors). The town is filled with red brick wooden white historical buildings. There is a popular Ghost Walk in the town.
Since Niagara-on-the-Lake is the center of the wine district, many vineyards can be found in and around the city. There are also beaches at the lakefront. The town has several National Historic Sites of Canada within its boundaries, some examples are; Fort George and its battlefield, Fort Mississauga, St. Mark's Church (oldest Anglican church in Ontario, built 1791), St. Vincent de Paul (oldest Catholic church in Ontario, built 1826) and McFarland House from ca. 1800, Niagara-on-the-Lake's oldest building.
In June 2016, we made a guided daytrip from Toronto to Niagara Falls. A half an hour short stop to Queen Street in Niagara-on-the-Lake was made, including a taste of the for the region so famous ice vine. We passed by the field where the battle of Canada with the United States took place in 1812. 

Niagara_on_the_lake_25 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Niagara_on_the_lake_09 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Queen Street
Niagara_on_the_lake_66 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Niagara_on_the_lake_64 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Prince of Wales Hotel.
Niagara_on_the_lake_23 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Niagara_on_the_lake_21 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Niagara_on_the_lake_19 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Niagara_on_the_lake_18 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Niagara_on_the_lake_15 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Bernard Shaw
Niagara_on_the_lake_62 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Our tour bus and Valu-mart!
Niagara_on_the_lake_61 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Niagara_on_the_lake_59 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Niagara_on_the_lake_53 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
A Christmas store in the middle of the summer!
Niagara_on_the_lake_14 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Niagara_on_the_lake_51 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Niagara_on_the_lake_49 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Niagara_on_the_lake_48 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Niagara_on_the_lake_13 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Niagara_on_the_lake_46 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Niagara_on_the_lake_42 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Niagara_on_the_lake_32 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Cenotaph, the famous clock tower memorial to the War of 1812.

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Niagara_Lake.html


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

It's a picture-perfect little town, isn't it? And the local wines (not just the ice wine) are surprisingly good, too.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Niagara-on-the-Lake is one of the prettiest towns in Canada.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Why-Why said:


> It's a picture-perfect little town, isn't it? And the local wines (not just the ice wine) are surprisingly good, too.


Yes, the first stop was at a vineyard (just before downtown Niagara-on-the-Lake and Niagara Falls) and we tried some of different vines.:cheers: Bought some ice vines and maple syrup home to Sweden. :lol:

More pics soon...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

THE FIELD WHERE THE WAR OF 1812 (Canada-USA) TOOK PLACE:

Niagara_on_the_lake_67 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

MORE DOWNTOWN NIAGARA-ON-THE-LAKE:

Niagara_on_the_lake_45 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Niagara_on_the_lake_39 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Niagara_on_the_lake_35 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Niagara_on_the_lake_34 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Niagara_on_the_lake_29 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
The Cenotaph.
Niagara_on_the_lake_26 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Niagara_Lake.html


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Btw, the War of 1812 was fought in 3 theatres:

- At sea, principally the Atlantic Ocean and the east coast of North America
- The Great Lakes and the Canadian frontier
- The Southern states and southwestern territories

This was a war fought over vast a territory; it wasn't one confined to present day Ontario.









_HMS Shannon leading the captured American frigate Chesapeake into Halifax, Nova Scotia (1813)_


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Of course the Niagara falls are really beautiful. But I was also extremely disappointed that they made a huge themepark village around it, specially on the Canadian side. It made me want to run away from it. Niagara on the lake was cute!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

isaidso said:


> Btw, the War of 1812 was fought in 3 theatres:
> 
> - At sea, principally the Atlantic Ocean and the east coast of North America
> - The Great Lakes and the Canadian frontier
> ...


Thanks for the info, read a bit about that as well. Seems like Niagra-on-the-lake want to promote it as THE place for Canadian independence.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

THE FIELD WHERE THE WAR OF 1812 TOOK PLACE ACCORDING TO OUR GUIDE:

Niagara_on_the_lake_67 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr


----------



## ToroTO (Nov 15, 2011)

Nightsky said:


> THE FIELD WHERE THE WAR OF 1812 TOOK PLACE ACCORDING TO OUR GUIDE


They should have said to be more accurate: "a field where one of the battles took place during the war of 1812".


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

BONUS PICS FROM THE HISTORICAL VINE CAPITAL OF NIAGARA-ON-THE-LAKE:

Niagara on the Lake - Queen St 57 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Moffat Hotel.
Niagara on the Lake - Queen St 58 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

VINE TASTING AT A VINEYARD:
Niagara on the Lake - Wine district 01 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Niagara on the Lake - Wine district 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Niagara on the Lake - Wine district 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Vineyard.

Niagara on the Lake - Wine district 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Niagara on the Lake - Wine district 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Niagara on the Lake - Wine district 08 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Ghost walks.

 http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Niagara_Lake.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

You can also see some of these photos on my Instagram, and many more from all over the world, follow worldtravelimagesnet and I will follow you back!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Niagara falls


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

When i visited Niagara back on December 28th of 2008 i took a ride on the SkyWheel, i also climbed up to the Skylon and had a breakfast at the Ihop, wish i was there again...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for likes and comments! Unfortunately there was no time to go up the observation deck at Skylon Tower but glad we had time to take a cruise along the falls and feel the water!
It was all part of a tour from Toronto.


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

Benonie said:


> I liked the falls, but not the city, which is a horrible and ugly entertainment trap...


Kind of, like a tricky city, but as well as it is a pretty common village the whole scenary is great and the surroundings are good too, loved when i was back at Niagara Falls- i miss there either.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Any possible updates from Niagara falls?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> Any possible updates from Niagara falls?


I was there in 2016 so have no new pictures.... 

But here is a link to a video from Toronto and Niagara Falls if you like (with the quality that was available in 2016)::






Niagara Falls starts at 12:51 .


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Since I posted what I have, you are welcome to post pictures of Niagara Falls and Niagra-on-the-Lake if you have, to keep the thread alive!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great video about Niagara falls


----------

